# Techskills



## that_tech_guy (Jan 30, 2008)

I was thinking about going to the techskill IT school. I am already good with computers hardware/software. Anyone know anything about this school... i know its reputable, but thats what i read online... anyone have a personal experience or any advise?

Thanks.


----------

